# concrete slab flush pull box



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

The labourer, while chipping out a trough, nailed a panel feed.
Unfortunately, we are not able to trace the run. We know where the panel is, but have know idea if there are pull points between the break and the CDP.
I figure the only way to do this is to cut in a pull box flush with the slab, and make a splice on the damaged conductors.
Problem is finding a concrete pull box, approximately 8X8.
I have to splice 4c 1/0 conductors, so a regular 4 or 4 11/16 box won't work
Walker or IPEX don't seem to have anything that fits my needs.
.And it's in the floor of the nurses station, so it has to be able to withstand chairs etc, rolling across it, plus being waterproof, for the washing of the floors.
Does anyone know of a product which will work?

Thanks


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Small quazite box? Those can stand up to a lot


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Hmm just saw the waterproof part.. it would fill up with filth in no time :/


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Is it like the floor slab on dirt or floor above a ceiling?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

walkerj said:


> Is it like the floor slab on dirt or floor above a ceiling?


Concrete slab on grade. There is some void form, so the depth of the box is not important.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I would put in an open bottom Quazite box with gravel in the bottom. 
Polaris lugs oriented at top of box. 
Sleep soundly every night.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Can it be cut back to the walls to avoid the issues inherit with a floor box...it is their screw up


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you tried using a line locator?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

xlink said:


> Have you tried using a line locator?


Yes, and the run joins a bunch of other feeders, so trying to identify thru the concrete is bit hard



Celtic said:


> Can it be cut back to the walls to avoid the issues inherit with a floor box...it is their screw up


Traced the line thru doorways and into the emergency room, from there we lost it. It doesn't run near walls in the section we traced.

The problem of repulling, is that somewhere the conduit goes from being below the slab to being in the slab. The run is about 200 ft and there is no way we could find any pull points. Couldn't even find how they got into that portion of the crawl space. Back in the 80s, most runs were 100 foot max between pull points, so we "assume" there must be at least one box somewhere.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd be tempted to put the top of the splice box below the surface and install a removable steel plate flush with the surface. Or, maybe you can get a brass access cover that would normally be above a water valve or sewer clean-out.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

xlink said:


> I'd be tempted to put the top of the splice box below the surface and install a removable steel plate flush with the surface. Or, maybe you can get a brass access cover that would normally be above a water valve or sewer clean-out.


That was discussed as a possible solution. IPEX makes a 8x8 box which will work for the splice, but I'm not sure of the strength of the PVC cover, so we discussed the extra cover option.


----------

